# National Lottery.. Millionaire Raffle.



## Armada (26 Aug 2008)

Hi All, 

Just watched (with baited breath and ticket in hand) the Millionaire Raffle.. Live from Tralee.

For me it was a total letdown... apart from the fact that I didn't win -there was no sense of excitement or any kind of build up at all to the draw. Obviously it was all planned well in advance with the winning retailers smiling smugly on our screens.

Coincidental too I thought that one of the two top million euro prizes had its ticket sold in Tralee..

Ah well.. hope the lucky winners enjoy their good fortune in any case.


----------



## susie1 (26 Aug 2008)

i'm still trying to get the results online....no joy though, lotto site is v slow and the numbers have not be put up yet.


----------



## susie1 (26 Aug 2008)

the results are in.... i got nothing


----------



## RMCF (26 Aug 2008)

Armada said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just watched (with baited breath and ticket in hand) the Millionaire Raffle.. Live from Tralee.
> 
> ...


 
You claiming it was rigged?


----------



## Armada (27 Aug 2008)

RMCF said:


> You claiming it was rigged?


 


No... I am pretty sure the National Lottery would not run that kind of operation.

But the Tralee winner is quite remarkable given the odds, I would imagine.
Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Ash 22 (27 Aug 2008)

This topic was covered today by Derek Davis.  The girl from the lotto office came on to explain the procedure and a number of callers came on giving out about it and how it was done.  If I won some money I could'nt give a hoot whether it was drawn yesterday or last night I would be so happy about it.


----------



## TarfHead (27 Aug 2008)

"_yeah bu' de *punchline* .._"

Whatever sympathy I may have had for that guy who phoned Liveline was gone by the time he mentioned '_punchline_' for the 99th time . And referrring to the woman from the National Lottery as '_dat gerl_'.

It sounds like the National Lottery dropped the ball when it came to organising & televising the draw, but to conflate that with dishonesty is just daft. "_I wuz sitting dere wit me noine tickets in me hand waitin' for de draaaw. An' Oi'm still waitin' .. _"


----------



## Bamhan (27 Aug 2008)

TarfHead said:


> "_yeah bu' de *punchline* .._"
> 
> Whatever sympathy I may have had for that guy who phoned Liveline was gone by the time he mentioned '_punchline_' for the 99th time . And referrring to the woman from the National Lottery as '_dat gerl_'.
> 
> It sounds like the National Lottery dropped the ball when it came to organising & televising the draw, but to conflate that with dishonesty is just daft. "_I wuz sitting dere wit me noine tickets in me hand waitin' for de draaaw. An' Oi'm still waitin' .. _"


 

Coz it was won down the country and not in Dublin it must have been fixed!


----------



## mell61 (27 Aug 2008)

didn't realise the draw had taken place until I spotted this topic.
After going to the lotto site to print off the numbers... for fecks sake, it prints off as a 13 page list of numbers in 1 column.... Have lotto never heard of creating a printable list!
Ok whinge over for now.... unless of course they forgot my ticket when it came to prizes


----------



## z106 (27 Aug 2008)

TarfHead said:


> "_yeah bu' de *punchline* .._"
> 
> Whatever sympathy I may have had for that guy who phoned Liveline was gone by the time he mentioned '_punchline_' for the 99th time . And referrring to the woman from the National Lottery as '_dat gerl_'.
> 
> It sounds like the National Lottery dropped the ball when it came to organising & televising the draw, but to conflate that with dishonesty is just daft. "_I wuz sitting dere wit me noine tickets in me hand waitin' for de draaaw. An' Oi'm still waitin' .. _"


 
I don't undersatdn - I missed teh draw and the liveline show.

But what was the guy above grievance?


----------



## TarfHead (27 Aug 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> I don't undersatdn - I missed teh draw and the liveline show.
> 
> But what was the guy above grievance?


 
I didn't see the draw, just heard Liveline.

The National Lottery has a special draw called Millionare, with the winning tickets to be drawn by Derek Mooney as part of the Rose of Tralee last night.

Or so many people thought, including those who opined on Liveline.

The National Lottery had the draw earlier in the day, under the usual level of scrutiny, and then announced the winners of the top prizes on TV last night. There were a total of 532 (?) winning tickets and those other results have been published today.

By coincidence, the 2 winning tickets were from Tralee (As in Rose of ..) and Tipperary, home county of the winner of the Rose contest.

The caller to Liveline, referred to below, had an expectation that they would be drawing tickets live on TV last night & was looking for either compensation or a big hug when what was broadcast was different to what he expected.


----------



## z106 (27 Aug 2008)

So that was his grievance?

Like - what difference does it make if they were drawn yesterday afternoon or yesterday morning?

Or are we missing something here?


----------



## Ash 22 (27 Aug 2008)

He luckily has'nt much else to bother him. He felt because the draw did'nt take place live, to him it did'nt take place atall! He's still waiting with his tickets for a draw to take place!  As a matter of interest you'll get the Liveline shows on the RTE website if you want to pick up on any of them.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (27 Aug 2008)

TarfHead said:


> "_yeah bu' de *punchline* .._"
> 
> Whatever sympathy I may have had for that guy who phoned Liveline was gone by the time he mentioned '_punchline_' for the 99th time . And referrring to the woman from the National Lottery as '_dat gerl_'.
> 
> It sounds like the National Lottery dropped the ball when it came to organising & televising the draw, but to conflate that with dishonesty is just daft. "_I wuz sitting dere wit me noine tickets in me hand waitin' for de draaaw. An' Oi'm still waitin' .. _"


 
I thought I was going to crack up when he kept asking for "de Punchline".
Brilliantly put TarfHead.


----------



## Pennyscraper (15 Dec 2009)

Just thinking about this draw myself for Christmas 2009. I love th idea of a raffle versus a lottery.

What some of you have said about lotteries, draws etc not being rigged is verging on the naive and is assonant with what Brian Cowen did vis-a-vis the banks. Abre los ojos- open yer eyes 
The French lottery was clearly shown to have 'gamed' the scratchcard distribution in order to better the results for marketing purposes. See http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article671085.ece

So it does happen. We must always be alert to coincidences. There are very few genuine "co-incidences" in life 

I'm still buying a ticket though !!


----------

